# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 43



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Love, Luck and a whole lot of   to you all

H xxxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

moomin any news? - thinking of ya hun.


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Moomin honey I'm so sorry to hear about your bleeding.    that it's not   and you can go ahead with the tx.

Linds - nice to see you. Hope you are ok  .

Holly - Glad that you are settling in and enjoying time with DH.

Julie - Hope you are ok hon   and your work get the finger out soon.

Sarah and Jo hope the stimming os going ok     for lots of lovely follies.

Jodi     for you little embie.

Sorry brain has gone dead now so huge      to Erica, Molly, KJ, Lilly, Jilly, Kelly, Struthie, Shazia and eveyone I've missed.

About the painkiller debate - I was on non-steriodal anti inflammatories for arthritis when I started ttc. After 6 months my gynae told me that they can prevent the egg from being released properly at OV   .

This is my last day at work as I'm definitely having a week off and possibly 2 if I don't go stir crazy at home! Only problem is I don't have a phone line at home and can't get online so I am going to miss you girls terribly. I will try to get on when I can but in the meantime lots of love and luck to you all.

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm here... OMG what a nightmare time .... here is the update

After posting on here last night, the Dr from the hospital called me back and said to go in about 9pm and they will see me and see if they can find out what is happening.

Got to the hospital, had to wait around a bit for the Dr as they were busy in theatre doing a C-section, nurse was lovely took my blood pressure which was high - um wonder why!!!! Really did not know what I was thinking at the time, I felt so empty, if that makes sense.

SHO came into see me, and couldn't understand a word he was saying, and he had no idea at all about IVF - good start, anyway he did an internal examination and said the bleeding had stopped! Made me do a pee sample to check I wasn't pregnant! Had to laugh at that one!!!

Registrar came down to see me, and she said some people do get a little bleed during ovulation.... this was no little bleed, this was 2 lots of flooding, and I shouldn't be able to ovulate as had Zoladex jab to down reg. 

Eventually got home about midnight, tired and head spinning wondering what has going on, they did say to go back if it started again or I had any pain or sickness, as could be OHSS.

Didn't sleep much last night for obvious reasons, and felt sick this morning, but more with worry than anything else..... so decided to call my GP surgery to see if my GP could see me as an emergency appointment as she is fab and knows everything about our treatment..... well she is not working today, and not back in until Friday, already have an appointment for Friday to see her! But the receptionist said she will get a Dr to call me. Half an hour later the phone rings it is my GP (thought she wasn't in today), anyway told her what had happened and she is pretty sure it was just some of my womb lining coming away, she said this can be heavier than normal AF, bearing in mind the amount of drugs I am pumping into me. She says if the lining gets too thick it will release itself and everything should still be ok. My last scan on Saturday showed that the lining was very thick!

Anyway she has told me just to relax and not to go into work for the rest of the week and just chill out, so here I am.

Work have been fab and don't want to see me this week, seeing GP again on Friday and she will sign me off for a couple of weeks.

For once i am looking forward to having my scan tomorrow and seeing my consultant to see what is going on.

Bleeding has stopped and I am now just getting a bit of old blood which I am not worried about, but I am constant knicker checking alert today.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

gawd moomin, what a mare...sounds like its not too much to worry about in the end tho, thank god, but really you could do without this just now. nice to have the rest of the week off


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Moomin - just reading about your nightmare. Lifes never easy is it? Do what they tell you and don't OD on daytime telly!

Cathy


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Moomin - big   for all the worry.     for tomorrow.

Also     for Doods tomorrow and     for Starr, too.

Hoping its a lucky day all round.... 

Love Molly
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Molly and Cathy

Feeling a lot better, just constantly knicker checking as so scared it is going to happen again


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Moomin, not 100% sure I followed all of that, but thinking of you and praying everything works out  

Starr


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

E BY GUM,

Moomin-what a nightmare!! So glad there seems to be an explanation to the bleeding and that your ok!! you got me really worried there  make sure your relaxing a bit.I am always here if you need me  

Starr-I am just waiting for af which id a day late   so hopefully I wont be far behind you!!

Big hugs to all,not got much time,got to go and pick Oli up soon !!

Well di a really daft thing this morning and did a hpt,dont know if any of you have used the boots own barnd but I got my hopes up for no reason.I did the test waited a few minutes then looked at it,was totally stunned to see 2 lines  so after I nearly passed out I checked the box and it turns out you need 1 line in the test window and a cross (+) in the other,so I got the result totally wrong but the feeling was good while it lasted   

Oh and my drugs came today,feels so real now,and if it sounds totally mad I cant wait to start!! COME ON AF  

LOVE TO ALL

kELLY X


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Julie   you are the official dancing queen !!!   Was thinking of you last night when I devoured a whole Galaxy bar   

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Kelly

It was the most horrendous experience ever...... have done nothing all day..... infact have been asleep for the last hour or so.... just feel drained at the moment, but DH has been fab and so supportive particularly when we thought it was all over last night.  

Getting loads of twinges again in the ovary area, so hoping for good news tomorrow.

Fingers crossed your AF will arrive soon, thanks for the tip about the Boots pregnancy tests, won't be using them. Had to laugh last night when they insisted on doing a pregnancy test!!!!!

Take care

Half a sleep Moomin


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  IUI Girls Turned IVF   * ​
*  Special luv'n'hugs  *  ​
Holly -  
Jillypops -  
Linds - 
Jodsterrun - ​
*  IVF Graduates   * ​
Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz 

DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05 ?? 
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher born 12th Jan 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006  

Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06

KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06

Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06

Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05

Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06

Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06

VIL & Moosey- BPF Nov 05!!! EDD 31/07/06

Cathy - BFP with twins!!! Nov 05 EDD 08/08/06 
Manda - BPF Dec 05!!! Stay put little one(s)  ​
*  IVF Students   * ​
Shazia - 

Doods28 - E/C Thursday 9th Feb 

Moomin - E/C Monday 13th Feb 

Jo9 - stimming 

Sarahjj - stimming 

Struthie - D/R 

Star - D/R 
​
*  IVF Recruits   * ​
Liz - FET in Jan 
Kelly - Starting IVF egg share Jan 
Mez - On the waiting list 
Starr - Waiting to start 
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Aliso1 - ivf screening 26th Jan
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon 
Catwoman - Trying again April 06 
Chantelle - trying again in Feb 
Bronte - Starting DIVF soon 
Petal B - Starting ICSI soon 
Jodi - starting bloods for FET 23rd Jan 2006
JED - 2nd IVF March 2006​
*Special babydust to ladies taking time out   * ​
ERIKA
Aliday
Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB 
Vaso
Lilly
CK6
Jess P
Mizz Gizz
Rachel 
Eire
**********​


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Moomin05 - What a bumpy ride of it you are having  
Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Doods28 - Good luck for E/C tomorrow  

Julie - Good luck with that application


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

girls. Thanks for the good luck messages. 

Will try to get back on whenever I can to let you know how it goes.

  and   to you all and     to those who need it.



D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Doods-I have got everything crossed for tomorrow for you hunny,really hope it goes well,take it easy after too      

Moomin-Been thinking of you loads today,told Michael and he sends his love and hopes your ok   Take the oppurtunity while your off to chill out and treat yourself,you deserve it 

Julie-Really,really hope that the perfect job is just around the corner,have they told you when your last official day is yet?? 

Lilly-your doing a fab job with the lists  I will be a recruit as soon as af turns up  will let you know when  


Well I have been getting quite a few af type niggles and I have got more than enough little spots appearing on my face  so not long hopefully!!!

Hope you all have a good night  

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Kelly - Richard has got the day off tomorrow just incase it is bad news, his work have been fab, given him the  whole day off but only using half day holiday!

Feeling really bloated at the moment, so hoping that is a good sign still, will be glad when it is tomorrow


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Moomin,

Will be thinking of you tomorrow,keep us posted    

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Will do, if I remember I will text you when I leave the hospital!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

OH MY GOD HAVING A NIGHTMARE!!!!!


Was sposed to have a really good relaxing time throughout this 2ww and the first week has been a disaster!! Had e/c and e/t last week (MOnday and Weds) and had taken this week off work so could chill etc, well Toby has been off sick since last Tuesday!!!!! Theres an appalling gastro bug going around and his started off lightly with a bit of diarrhea last week, then he got a chest infection aswell and last night he was vomiting continually for 3 hours!!! Still very unwell but has just managed some toast so we'll see whether it stays put or not. So he's obviously going to be off for the rest of this week and next week is half term (I only work term time) so he will go back to school on the 20th the day I go back to work. BRILL!!!!!!!!

SO MUCH FOR TAKING IT EASY, AM FEELING COMPLETELY      

Have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever so feeling slightly   but trying to still be optimistic.

Sorry for me me me me me  

Shazia xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All

Well been out today and got loads of vitamins (as per Candy's list) de caff tea, probiotic drinks and lovely organic food!!  So feel ready now! I've just read the info leaflet with the suprefact. A bit concerned to see that it's all about treating testicular cancer!!!!  hmm they must know what they're doing now...

Moomin glad things have settled down for you now. Take it easy, hoping for good news tommorow 

Shazia loads of people seem to have been hit with this nasty d and v bug. Hope Toby gets well soon. Try and take it as easy as you can.

Kelly      come on   i need you on this rollercoaster with me x

Julie keep looking for that perfect job!! Bet it's just waiting for you x

Doods    for tommorow.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx to all


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Flying visit from me - I'll read up tomorrow and see how everyone is.

My scan went well - 12 follies.  Back again for my next scan on Friday.

Thanks to all for your reassurances, and special thanks to Jodi for keeping me sane.

 to you all.

Jo
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo - Well done on the 12 follies!!     

Just about to leave to go for my scan, appointment at 9.15 but allowing plenty of time due to rush  hour traffic.... feeling a bit apprehensive about it, but can still feel my ovaries this morning, so trying to remain positive.  Have not bleed now for nearly 36 hours so that has got to be a good sign..... oh and I have lost my voice this morning.... that has pleased DH!!!

Kelly - I will text you when I get out of the hospital to let you know how it went.

A big good morning to all my FF friends, will be back later to update after the scan.... i so hope those little follies are still there!!!

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Ladies, can any of our teachers help here ? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48115.0.html


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm back from my scan...      

And..........................................................

It was all ok...... phew is all I can say.....  my lining is still nice and thick and have lots of nice juicey follies ranging from 22mm to 13mm, think it was about 10 on the right and about the same on left, although some are much smaller on the left!  

The consultant was extremely worried as he read my email just before we went in, and he says he has never experienced that before, and really thought we were going to have to abandon the cycle, but was so pleased with the scan.

He did say that if it happens again then we will have to abandon the cycle as there is obviously something going on, he has told me to stop taking the aspirin to see if that helps.  The only possible cause could have been a polyp that had burst.

So now trying to put the last couple of days behind us and concentrate on the old egg collection.

Consultant even gave me a hug as we left, bless he is so nice and I was so glad to see  him this morning!!!!

Right gonna have breakfast now as I am starving, will be back later for personals.

Moomin
xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Moomin,
What fantastic news!  I am very relieved, but understand how worried you were.  I was the same when it happened to me.

Good luck for the rest of the cycle!
Jodi


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Moomin05 - That is such good news


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Katherine great news. Just what you needed to hear xxxxx

Had my 1st inj for d/r. That's it no going back now !!!!!!!!!

Julie ughh sounds awful. Is there not a tablet/capsule form?? If not then maybe get that creme egg standing by!

Jo all sounding good for you too !! 

Off for some retail therapy !!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - good luck for the down regging, and enjoy your retail therapy..... I'm on strict chill out instructions although I am going to Asda soon with DH, to boss him whilst he does the shopping!!!!  Lack of food in house so need to go!!!


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello gorgeous ones!
V.v sorry for not being around over the last week. It's been press week here and very busy – I've been dipping in when I can to see how you all are, but not had time to write a proper message   But you've all been hugely in my thoughts, especially…
Shazia – Keeping everything crossed for you. Please, please don't panic about not having taken it as easy as you like. I remember reading a study not that long ago about women who took it easy for the 2ww with bed rest etc, and women who went back to 'normal' after a couple of days. Turns out that the women who went back to their normal routine had a higher rate of BFPs. Of course, it makes sense to avoid heavy lifting, ten mile hikes etc... but I wonder if getting back into some sort of routine takes your mind off things and makes implantation more likely to occur? You stay positive, my girl. And remember, so many women have no symptoms whatsoever on their 2ww. But sending you tons of           anyway!  
Moomin – Blimey, you've really been through the wars. I really, really feel for you – your body and mind are going through enough, without all this adding to your stress. I am sure you will be OK – could well be because your lining was so thick and you had breakthrough bleeding. Sounds like your colleagues and your consultant have been terrific. Sending you lots of          for egg collection… and glad your mum's a bit better and more stable. You've got a lot on your plate, darling...
As have Erica   and Julie   – Erica, I'm so sorry you've been having so many probs – what with your sister and your cervix and poss redundancy. Life sucks sometimes. Can't get over how you keep your sense of humour and are always so positive and there for everyone. You are a star and we all love you!   
Same goes for you, Julie    When I read the news about the redundancy at your workplace, I nearly put my foot through my computer screen. How much more bad luck do some of you lovelies have to go through?  Sending you and your DP tons of      for the future. Oh, and I'm on Udo's oil, too! My acupuncturist makes me take it. I agree – utterly uuuuuuuuuuuuuurgh, but it makes your skin look fab - honest!
Holly – hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're back !!!!!!!!!!!!!               So glad everything went well and that the divine Mr Claws is safe and sound with you. It really is lovely to see you back on the board.
Jo – congrats with the follies! Tons of luck for ec      Keeping everything crossed for you.
Also lots of      for Star and Doods and lots of     for good measure!
A big     to Jess – lovely to see you back on the board, too! I've missed you!
All the other lovelies: Jilly   Lilly, KJ (blimey, you've had your work cut out with Caleb's unruly bowels! Hope things are better  ) Candy, Molly, CK6, Kelly and everyone else I've forgotten…  
Update with me… er, not a lot actually. I'll probably need to wait another couple of weeks for the results of my blood tests (which were fine, by the way – only took a couple of mins). I have had the results of my basic blood count; all fine except my monocytes (certain type of white cell) are a wee bit elevated. GP doesn't seem worried – interestingly, I've read something about monocytes being elevated in women with endo, and I've long suspected that endo is what's behind my excruciatingly painful periods... anyway, we'll see.
Right, back to work!
Tons of love to all,
C xxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin

Fantastic news hunny you must be so relieved, chuffed to bits for you.
         
What an emotional rollercoaster you have been on this last couple of days. The rest of your tx cycle should be a doddle    
Take care & rest up (no more minding Jilly   ) 

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning gorgeous girls   
Kelly - Hoping   arrives soon so tx can start. Have you found any more homes for those lovely    
Doods -       for ec today, everything is crossed for you. No computer   aaahhh that's just like me. It's going to be doing our heads in not knowing how you are & how everything has gone. Can't you text somebody   
Starr -   for your appt today & my clinic estimated 2-3 weeks for d/r depending on response. It was just 2 weeks for me but obviously varies so don't worry   
Jilly -      
Holly - OMG a duathalon   you must be mad...........& extremely fit   My gym classes are enough & they are an effort. I only go because I sit on my fat  all day, well that & the fact I love food   I'm glad you got everything off your chest & I think it's a good thing & maybe everyone will be more understanding now of how much you have both been through & what incredible people you are   "Trademe" bless you.........didn't take you long did it!!
Moomin - A few more     for you!!
Jo -   you go girl..................12 follies that's fantastic. Wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow     
Catwoman - I've been asking about you   Have missed you but appreciate how busy you are. Great to have you back & glad the blood tests went well   & I hope the results come through soon.
Julie -   fruit bat with the job hunting. It sounds like you are organised & already cracking on with things. Who wouldn't want to snap you up   
Molly/Kj - Hope you're both ok  


Hello &   to Sarah, Jodi, Lilly (thanks for new thread   ),Struthie, Linds, Cathy, Candy & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Have just posted on the "friends" thread but thought I'd do it here too.
Just a quick catch up on my news...........................

My sister got told Tuesday that she's in remission      it was an agressive form of cancer but they are happy they've taken it all away. She hasn't got to have chemo, has got an appt in 6 mths & she has to do fortnighly checks for any lumps, bumps changes in moles etc. Any change & she has been promised to be seen within a week  Her scar is healing, it's a big piece of calf that they removed but it doesn't matter. She has handled the whole situation so well, I can't believe how strong she has been & I'm so very proud of her.

DF has been told he will definately get his extended leave they are just discussing for how long   It's looking they will grant it until December so that's great news & gives us more than enough time for our next tx. It's another hassle out of the way & I get him for longer   

As for my work situation, they keep changing their minds   about who is getting made redundant & when. I have been told that my job is safe   but I'm loosing 3 out of my 5 girls   The atmosphere is tense, moral is low & it's awful to work in as you can imagine. The girls are friends as well as work colleagues so the next 2 months are going to be very hard (they are looking at finishing them at the end of March). Alot seems to have happened in the last 2 weeks, I'm mentally exhausted but feel like I've reached a turning point & more importantly a   one. 

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me!!

Update-STILL NO AF    

Moomin-so glad it went well today,your consultant sounds lovely,make sure you take it easy,thanks for the text,I was worried about you  

Starr-wohoo jabbing girl,all systems go !!!! really hope af turns up soon so I can be a cycle buddie!!!

Erica- fantastic about your sis   I know it must be difficult at work,I am just happy your job is safe!!

Catwoman-great to "see" you .Sounds like you are looking more into endo!! Just think you are one step closer to your dream.


Shazia-hang in there hunny,hope toby is ok and that your taking it easy!!!   

Sorry for no more personals,got loads to do!!

Kelly x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello All

Firstly Moomin, so sorry to hear all that you have been through over the past day or so, but really pleased that you are still on course   xx

Hi Erica – Great news that your sis is better & that DH’s leave has been extended  
Sorry work is still a bit pants tho’ xx

Hi  Lilly –   has DH has fully recovered? xx

Hi Kelly – sorry to hear about the disappointment with the HPT   xx

Doods –    for EC today xx

Starr –   glad your appt went OK and that you are up & running....  Enjoy the retail therapy.  My d/r was longer than I hoped partly due to how busy the clinic are & then due to my cyst) xx

Hi Sarah –   hope the jabs are still going OK.  The curry was scrummy thx! xx

Jodi – thanks again for keeping me calm.    for your 2ww  xx

Holly-fa-Lolly – our NZ diamond   – sorry to hear you had a meltdown, but maybe now everyone appreciates what you have been going thro’…sooooo pleased you are back xx

Julie –   how is the job hunting going?  I’ve never heard of udos oil…after what you’ve said, I don’t think I want to try it tho’!!! xx

Hi Linds – big   you.

Hi Shazia – hope today has been a bit less hectic for you &    for the 2ww xx 

Hi Catwoman – off for my bloods today too   .....after all this jabbing, you'd think I'd be used to it but still not looking forward to having the blood taken - I think it's something to do with the needle going into your arm   Are you going to do any investigations into endo? xx

Hi Jo Jed   xx

Love to KJ, Molly, Jilly, Petal & all….I must catch up with the friends page when I get 5 mins.....

I’m off in about 15 mins for my 6 monthly bloods check up to see how my white cells are doing…..not nervous as such, but a bit apprehensive as I always expect the worst  
Also the hospital I go to has some very bad memories for me, so I need to keep a wide berth of the maternity unit  

Jo
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jo -   for your blood tests this afternoon, hope all goes well.
Julie -  I understand, I'm not sure where to post either   The Udos oil sounds gross but if it works it's worth it   
Shazia - Hope Toby is better soon poor sausage   & hope the rest of your 2ww flies by      
Kelly - Thanks   here's a little dance for you          

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo hope everything went ok for you today with your blood tests


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Bye Julie have a nice time tonight!        Catch ya tomorrow sometime


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Julie  - Just a quicky. Your oil stuff sounds NASTY. When I was detoxing I had to take dandelion and Milk Thistle tincture which is the devils work and made me cry because it was sooo bad. I got round it by drinking it through a straw and putting the straw right to the back of my mouth so it didn’t get on my tongue as far as possible. This might be worth you trying. You are doing good!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Whoo hoooooooooooooooo!!!!! I've been discharged by my haemotologist.  For the first time in a long time my white blood cell count is 'average', and my immune system is 'normal'....wow, yes I got an 'average' & 'normal' in the same appt!!!
I just need see my GP about once a year and have a blood test done so that they can keep an eye on me.

Right, that's another appt done, 'just' got my 2nd scan now tomorrow to worry about....anyone ever feel like they just live in a hospital     ........ xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yup I do Jo, particularly after this week!!!  Mind you I work at one to!!!!!!


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi everyone

Starr - good luck with the down regging   

Moomin - so glad everything is OK for you  

Jo - glad you had good news today. Good luck for your scan     

Erica - glad your sister had good news   Sounds like a horrible situation at work for you. Hope you are OK  

Catwoman - Hope everything is OK with your blood tests and you don't have to wait too long.  

Julie - urgh - your oil sounds nasty. Starr's idea about the creme egg on stand by sounds like a good plan!

Kelly - hope AF arrives soon   

Shazia - hope you are OK  

Doods - hope all went well for you today   

Hi Jules, Jilly, Holly, Molly, Lilly, Linds, Petal & everyone else  

My stimming jabs are going OK so far. I go in for a scan is on Monday.  

love Sarahjj
x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello!

   not having my own pc is horrible - I miss you all so much....

Firstly - absolutely thrilled about your news Jo!!  What an incredible weight off your mind that must be to know that you are all ok.  Onwards and upwards now sweetie  Really hope this is the start of good things for you now.  You deserve it.  Oooh and great about the 12 follies!!!  Gotta a good feeling!

Moomin - thank god it's all ok with you too.  Really weird and horrible to have had that experience and I've got everything crossed that EC goes according to plan with a happy result to follow.  Good luck hunny      

Erica - wow - you have had such a lot going on but you're right, it's all coming to a head and working out.  I know the girls redundancies are going to be hard to get thru but thank heavens there is light at the end of the tunnel.  So pleased about DF's extended leave and your sister.  A real relief - phew!  It's weird the way things can appear so bleak and then a weak ray of light starts to appear and then get stronger when you think things are never going to be ok ever again.  Faith and Hope are my two watch words at the moment and I'm hanging on to both of them as hard as I can    Take it that you still have no news about you??  Oh and BTW - I'm not going to be match fit by duathalon time so it's on the agenda for next year instead....aaah well good thought at the time...!

Julie - those words above are for you too ^hugme.  I think KJ's experience lately gives us all hope.  ^Just when you want to give up on anything good happening someone throws you a life line and it's better than anything that went before.  I'm sure this year is going to get a whole lot better for you both and things will be even better than you could possible imagine.... Faith  and Hope!  Thank Crunchie it's Friday.... eh!!  Bet it's been a very long week for you    Hope you had a lovely evening at Grandmas.

Shazia - oh gawd...blimmen eck, not what you needed this week was it snowflake  I'm sure though you have a lovely snuggle embie and it's all going to be A OK and no amount of worry and panic will do either of you any good.  Go with it and know that sometimes things are just out of your control and you've done everything you possibly could in the circumstances.  Really hope Toby is ok now.  And really hoping for a happy result            

 hope all of the above didn't sound patronising....

Jodi - are you doing ok during your 2ww?

SarahJJ - glad to hear jabs are going well and heaps of       for Mondays scan and lots of lovely follies doing their thang!

Catwoman - hello gorgeous!!  Great you've done your bloods and I'm waiting patiently with you for your results from the con.  Hoping it's not nasty endo... have you had a colopscopy at any time?  My sister had tx for it jut before xmas and now has a second appointment next month as she has a large amount that is sticking her uterus to her bowel.  She is ttc too but doesn't feel this is the issue itself...  The unknown quantity that endo is can be so difficult to deal with.  Hmmm - I don't think that was altogether reassuring.... but I know you know me well enough by now and I'm hanging on to hope that there is an easier explanation out there for you   

Kelly - trust that nasty old witch to NOT show her face when needed.  Damn typical isn't it    I'm doing dances here too.... but think it bought on the rain    BTW - my balloon from the meet wouldn't fit in my bag so I had to send it with the ship....  it'll be well flat in 3 months but hey, I made a promise!

Starr - wooohooo - you've done it and you are on you way!!  Good luck hunny      It is worrying these drugs we pump into ourselves isn't it.  Guess we have to think about the end result and the fact that we won't be doing it endlessly....  otherwise we'll go    and we all know we're bad enough all ready    Hope shopping was fun and you bought yourself something frivoulous!

Thanks for the list Lilly    How's DH now?

Candy - that poor person posting about the problems she is having as a teacher.  Hope she can find a way to get round the situation.  It's hard enough without those issues    Have a lovely time with KJ!

Doods - hunny          for the next few days and the 2ww!  Lookin fwd to hearing how you are when you get back online.

Hello to Petal, Murtle, Jo Jed, Jess, Jilly Caroline and all the other special ones!

AF pains today but that's ok as I'm wanting my cycle to get back to normal. I haven't had anything properly since the ectopic and with my appointment at the new clinic next month it's important that I have some idea of where things are at.  I've driven past the clinic a couple of times and it looks really nice.... I'm just not sure I'm going to agree with their protocol after the good care I had in the UK.  Aaaah well can only wait to see.

Rental property is at a premium here at the moment and I'm going a bit   thinking about it.  We have to be out of the little house at DH's work by the end of the month as another person is relocating and needs to use it.  Mr Claws desperately wants to go outside but the road is too busy for a country cat with no road sense    Pressure is on from him to find somewhere quiet!  We went to a car auction last night which was quite fun.  We didn't bid but we got a good feeling of how it all works and hopefully there will be something for us next week.  Don't know what has happened to the weather but there has been more rain here in the past few days than they have had in the past few months - typical!  MIL is already irritating me and she's a four hour drive away (still too close).  She spoke to DH the other night and asked 'has Holly got a job yet?'' We have only been here a week! Fortunately my lovely loyal DH said No and I don't expect her to either as she is looking for somewhere to live and a car at the moment.  Ugh!  I can see us coming to blows soon.  Still has never inquired about how I am after 01/01/ or for that matter how DH feels. 

Better post this before I lose it.  

Miss you all and love you more
H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Holly,
Good luck with the house and car hunting.  I sooooo understand the MIL thing.  Mine is coming back to Perth from Melbourne for  a week (just happens to be the busiest week) for a chronic pain appointment with a neurosurgeon about having a third operation on her back.  Too many issues to go into, but I know how you feel as I think we're about to come to blows.

By the way, she's staying with us.  Great timing!

Jo, that is fabulous news about your white cells.  It's nice to fall into the average/normal category isn't it.

Erika, so glad your sister is doing well.

Moomin, hope all is still going well.

Erika and Julie, I hope both of you are OK with these redundancies around.  It's very stressful, and I hope things sort themselves out soon.

To everyone else- starr, Catwoman, Struthie, KJ (by the way, Caleb is absolutely gorgeous!), Sarah, Kelly, Jed, Lily, Molly, Petal, Murtle,
Shazia
To anyone I missed, hi!

As for me, saw our consultant yesterday.  If this cycle is not successful, then we both have to have blood tests to check for chromosomal abnormalities.  If that's all normal, then it's on to blastocyst transfer.  He says it has a higher success rate, but a lot less embies survive to the blastocyst stage.  So, it's a balance again.
He also said that he would tell us when it's time to give up.
Feeling a bit down about that to say the least.

Anyway, still on the 2ww, so we'll see.
Jodi


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh Jods - sorry to hear you are feeling down  but there are heaps of options to go before you even reach the last point and I'm sure you won't even have to contemplate it.  I'm pleased your consultant is honest enough to address it though as I feel sometimes they lead us on a bit and of course money comes into it and you wonder a bit...   My UK Cons mentioned the blastocyst transferral too as it reduces the risk of ectopic... and mentioned the whole weighing up issue.  Not all clinics offer it so it's good to have it as an option at least.  I'm not giving hope on your little embie though sweets.  Gotta have hope       and as for MIL staying with you again and at such a crucial stage for you      I don't envy you and hope it goes as smoothly as it can.  Keep smiling as best you can and I'll send some happy thoughts across the Tasman and that big red country of yours.

H xxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks Holly,
I'm so glad we're on similar time (even though you're still 5 hours ahead!)
You are so brave, especially after what you've been through recently.

Thanks for your special wishes, I really appreciate it.

Off to work, and then a workshop all weekend.  
When is your appointment with new clinic?  I hope they're as nice as they look!
Jodi


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hiya!
Moomin - Fantastic news about all those follies hun!!!!! 

Starr - Hooray for your first d/regging injection!  Let the fun begin  

Catwoman - so glad to hear all your tests came back fine - excellent news!

Shazia - how are you going on your 2ww hun?

Erica - That's such good news about your sister, your family must be over the moon - she sounds like she has been very brave through it all.  And good news about your df getting his leave too, that must be a weight off your mind.

Doods - Is EC today?  I'm losing track of the days!!  If it is, all the best of luck hun!

Jo - glad to hear your blood tests were fine.  Good luck for your scan today!

Sarah - good luck for your scan on Monday hun.

Holly - Sounds like you've got a nightmare MIL!!!  I'm actually quite lucky with mine, it's my own family that drives me up the bend  .  Good luck with your house and car hunting!

Jodi - how are you going on your 2ww hun?

Big hello to Kelly, Jilly, Rachel, Murtle and anyone I've forgotten...

No news from me really, just going down to Canberra to visit my family this weekend whilst dh is still away with work.  Only 1 week to go till I get to meet him in Thailand so counting down the days.  

Have a great weekend everyone!

Love Jo x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh nooooo Julie - I forgot you!!!    Sorry hun.  How are you doing?  I hope things are beginning to sort themselves out and that you manage to find another job quickly (am sure you will - positive thinking and all that!)


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning...

Well can't believe how    it is today, it is freezing!!!!  

Feeling a bit sorry for myself today as I have a stinking cold and feel like pants, oh and I have been spotting again, so getting a bit concerned that this cycle will be cancelled.  Will find out tomorrow when I go for my next scan.

Had a phone call from GP surgery to say my GP is off sick today so my appointment has been cancelled, but Dr on the phone did say that my GP was very concerned and to make sure that I got my certificiate.... just been to collect it and have been signed off for 3 weeks!!!!  

Feel so             today, so want egg collection to happen but have the biggest gut feeling that it ain't going to.

I am on strict instructions not to do anything, and just to relax, which I am doing... so no house work for me even though the house in minging!!!!!

Sorry just realised this is a me me me post, seemed to have done a lot of those recently!!

Will be back later for personals

Love

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Will do Julie..... gonna lie on the sofa and do bugger all, bought Jordans book yesterday... tacky I know... so gonna lie there and read with day time TV in the back ground.  DH is only working until 1pm and then will be around to pamper me!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin
I'm with Julie   you rest up & do nothing. Enjoy your book & daytime tv. Don't worry    I'm sure everything will be fine. You've been through a tough time this week & your emotions are bound to be all over the place. Lots of       for ec.

Take care.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jo - Fantastic news mate     about being discharged by your haemotologist, it's another worry gone so got to be a good thing.   for your scan today, everything crossed.
JED - Have a great weekend with your family & Thailand in a week you lucky thing   
Jodi - Sorry your feeling down    but I think your cons sounds great & it's always a relief to have a plan of action. Like Holly said there are so many options between now & then you won't need to consider the option of giving up     
Sarah - Glad stimming is going well &   for scan on Monday.
Catwoman -     hope you're ok & don't have to leave us for so long next time.
Shazia -          
Holly - "Faith" & "Hope" 2 great words & maybe names for our children    Commented on MIL on friends thread   do you want my to send DF & his boys over? She'd better not pick on our gorgeous Holly   I chased Colposcopy AGAIN yesterday & got told that ALL results take 4-6 weeks. Well it's 5 weeks Monday since my biopsy so I'm hoping to hear very soon    
Moomin -     for scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you.
Julie -    morning lovely, at least it's Friday & the start of the weekend. Have you got anything nice planned?
Jilly -         

 to Starr, Lilly, Kelly, Linds, Doods (   for yesterday), Molly, Kj, Caroline, Rachel & everyone else. 

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right girls time to say    & wish you all a fab weekend.

I've got alot on this afternoon so it's time to log off   

Love &   

Erica.xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Afternoon girls,

Star – Good to see you are off the starting line with the D/R  

Catwoman – Good to see you  

ERIKA – That is great news about your sister and of course about DH staying longer. Big hugs to help with the work situation  

Jo9 – Great news about your results from hospital yesterday and good luck with the scan today  
You asked about my DH, well he is milking it for all it is worth although he is up and about he is still moaning like…..well I'm not quite sure what like but it is annoying  

Holly -  I hope you find a nice somewhere nice soon  

JED – Have a great weekend  

Moomin – So sorry you are feeling down, I have everything crossed for you


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me,

This is a really quick one cos I have got to clear up after dh's mess,its lovely when he cooks but the kitchen is always a tip. 

Guess what 

AF has finally turned up,so I have been to the clinic this afternoon and had my training,I am such a wuss,I got the needle dead close to my belly and wimped out twice   but it wasnt to bad when I finally did it!! I have got a girly night in at my sisters tomorrow with my two sisters and my mum,and I had bought loads of wine,ah well I will save it  

Starr-I am so glad my af has turned up cos I am not that far behind you now!!! Heres wishing us both loads of luck    buddie!!

Moomin-hope your ok hunny,you post al the me me posts you want,thats what we are here for,just wish I was closer so I could do your cleaning and keep you company.Will be thinking of you for your scan  

Big hugs to all that need them,promise to catch up next week  

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie before I go home....
Moomin - really hoping all is still okay tomorrow & EC goes as planned next week....the follies sound FANTASTIC!          

Kelly -   glad you're on your way & have Starr for a   buddy! You are so sweet offering to do Moomin's cleaning for her.  You'll be fine with the jabs, I'm sure. 

Doods - hope EC went well. Good luck...   

Love Molly
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly -thanks Hun..... i managed to do the dusting and clean the bathrooms and richard did the hoovering. He is now cooking dinner for us, not that he has started it yet.  I will text you in the morning to let you know how the scan went (me old text buddy!)

Molly - Thanks as well, glad your appointment well, sounds horrendous what you had to go through

Feeling well bunged up tonight, but drier below (if that makes sense), spotting has stopped, just a bit of pink staining so hope all will be ok, doesn't help sneezing, coughing and blowing my nose..... why now!!!!

Oh well at least I have 3 weeks off work!

Catch up with you all tomorrow - 15 hours to my scan!!!

Take care

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

That's it 2 kelly's   together!!!  Yay xxx how come you start d/r at af and i've started on day 19..... funny how clinic's do things differently...  Good luck xx

Moomin so glad all ok. Good luck 2 morrow honey xx

Not sure what's going on today but i'm totally [email protected] and can hardly kep my eyes open so i'm off for a very early night

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning!

How much time do you all take off work after having e/c and e/t

Last time I took two weeks and went stir crazy!

This time my e/c is planned for a monday and e/t for wednesday,I happen have holiday booked for that week so should be ok.

But I am due to be back at work on the sunday,I was thinking of signing myself off sick for a few days,how much do you all take?

P.S 

I only work three shifts a week and my company is totally awful about time off - I work for the company that says every little helps and thats what you get - little!

Will pop back later xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi  Struthie

My GP has signed me off for 3 weeks mainly because I have had so many problems this week with bleeding, and also I work shifts.  My original plan was just to take a few days off for EC and ET, but that has now gone pear shaped!

I am due for EC next week, but will find out in about an hour if it can go ahead

Take care

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ohh good luck with your scan then Katherine,will keep my fingers crossed for you.
 

I can't decide what to do,I might just sign myself off for a week I think that souinds reasonable doesn't it.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

YIPPEE             

Scan went well, lining nice and thick still, 18 good sized follies, with some smaller ones around as well, just waiting for a phone call now from my consultant to let me know exact date and time EC will be.

I can't believe I have got this far after everything that has happened this week. I still have to watch for any more big bleeds but fingers crossed ...... spotting ok... not helped by all the coughing and sneezing and nose blowing I have done the last couple of days or so.

Will be back later once I have my date and time, and don't worry Kelly is my text buddy so I am sure she will keep you all up to date as to what is going on and how many eggs they get!!!!

Love to all my FF friends who have kept me going this week!!!!

Moomin


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

WELL DONE MOOMIN

   So glad the scan went well !!!! All systems go !!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Kelly - Have you started down regging yet?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Can anyone give me any advice,

I am really confused about my af,I started spotting thurs night so I thought I would start full flow yesterday but it was patchy pink/brown (sorry tmi) for most of the day,then late yesterday I had quite alot of bright red blood (not enough for a tampon).So I thought it was deffinately here,thats why I posted and said I would be starting d/r today.But today all I have had is a very small amount of brownish blod again.  

Sorry for all the tmi but I am going mad  shall I cal, the clinic

Thanks for reading!!

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry Moomin-
I posted same time as you,abit confused as to what to do at the mo !!

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I would give the clinic a call and see what they say.......  why does   have to be such a pain in the   at times..... keep me posted..... but call them!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news moomin


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Me again!!!!

Consultant has just called to say that Egg Collection is on Monday at 11am, which means that I have to have my HCG shot tonight at 12.30am  - I'm not a late night person so will have to doze on the sofa, and get DH to wake me when it is time.

Now I am excited and scared!!!!!!

               

OMG- have just been sorting out trains etc to London and how much  £88.00 each return.....  not much cheaper if we go to tomorrow and then we would have a  hotel bill to pay and an evening meal!  Lets hope ET is done later in the day so that we can get a cheap day return!!!


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


hope you dont mind me crashing your thread.


moomin - very best of luck for monday 
               


oh and hello to all of my old IUI buddies.


xxdeborahxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

YAY MOOMIN!  

Excellent news sweetheart! It's looking GOOD!!!  Fingers crossed for Monday. Glad Kelly's gonna keep us up to speed....x

Kelly - sorry hun, can't advise on the AF. Mine are often scanty & then sometimes heavy. Probably best to call the clinic... 

 Deborah & Struthie.

KJ - Just gonna pm you...x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

fab moomin...what an up and down week - now try and just chill till monday


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Great news Moomin!

Good luck for EC and ET.                              

Jodi


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

So glad that it's all ok Moomin. Good luck for e/c on monday.    

Love to all still exhausted.. not sure if it's the lack of caffeine or the d/r... glad i've got sunday off to try and sort myself out.

xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Moomin thats such good news, am so pleased for you after the week you have had! Hope theres enough good stuff on tele to keep you going til 12.30. NO SLEEPING!!!! ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


Things have at long last settled down here after the diarrhea, chest infections, ear infections and vomiting over the past two weeks and that was just Toby!!!! I have had diarrhea for the past two days but none since before lunchtime today (sorry if tmi  ) so am hoping thats over aswell. Not sure if its a bug or the cyclogest but if the cyclogest would have thought it would have happened before as have been taking it for nearly two weeks..................oh well. Still feel absolutely normal ( ) usually have quite bad stomach ache in the morning and then nada for the rest of the day!!

Kelly can't believe af is mucking you about, of all the times.......honestly she needs a good kicking. Hope it resolves itself within the next couple of days hun.

Julie that stuff sounds NASTY. Whats the benefit of it? Sincerely hope it does what it says on the tin!

Good luck with d/r Starr

Catwoman thanks for the lovely message you are an absolute angel      

Jillypoo FORGIVEN!!!!!!!!! for the liverpool gag!! Hope ur ok my lovely,     to stupid friend and before you get confused I do not mean Erika!!!!

Erika, hello lovely, sorry to hear about situation at work but glad your position is safe, doesn't make it any easier though does it?  

KJ ur day with candy sounded lovely and I love the pics, hope poo ample is not needed and Caleb is son better. BTW sorry for lateness but huge congrats to Mr KJ for job. 

Holly sweetness so good to have you back shame things are not as smooth as you would like at the mo ie mil!! but glad you are reunited with Mr Claws - bless him. Now get ur **** in gear and get a job young lady you've been there at least 2 hours by now whats stopping you!!!   

Big love to Lilly, Doods, sarah, jess, jed, jodi, Molly, Manda, Struthie, and Jo.

Shazia xxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Shazia - glad things are settling down. Hope you and Toby continue to get better   Hope 2ww is going OK for you. 

Moomin - great news. Good luck for EC Monday.

Jodi - hope youe 2ww is going OK      

Starr - how is D/R going? Hope you are OK   Enjoy your day off tomorrow.

Kelly - hope AF has sorted herself out now    Hope you are OK  

Holly - good luck with the house hunting. Hope you are OK.

Jo - hope you are having a nice weekend  

Hi to Molly, kj, Deb, Struthie, Erica, Jilly, Julie Lilly, Catwoman, Candy, Jed & everyone else.

Sarahjj
x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello most lovelies!

Just a mega quickie - well it is 27 deg and too hot for indoors so I know you'll let me off    

Brilliant, brilliant news Moomin!  Thoughts will be with you tomorrow for EC!  Hoping all now goes smoothly and well done for keeping so strong through an agonising week    

Shazia - cheeky   Hang on in there hunny - gotta a good feeling    

Julie - ugh about having to oooh and ahh over bubs but well done you.  And sounds like you've got the perfect recipe for ghastly udos oil!  Hope weekends been a good one  

Erica - know what you mean about knowing where to post.  I'm trying to keep up with both threads....  but blimey they're both going at such a rate of knots I'm constantly behind unless i spend all day online like I did on Friday!  Yes please - send DF and the boys over!!  Ugh ugh ugh - she's a pain in the   and always has been  

Kelly - worried about you and your dodgy sounding af.... have you tried another test  Know you probably think I'm   but you can't help wondering.  Call the clinic I say...  Good luck    

Sarah JJ - how are YOU doing??  Everything ok - thinking of you!

Jo/JED - hope you've had a lovely time in Canberra and family didn't drive you crazy.  Pleased you have lovely in laws... mine - definitley outlaws    Less than a week until your lovely break away.  Just what you both need and it'll be just like a second honeymoon    Hope the week flies and kittens behave themselves!!

Jo - all ok with you hunny?  How are you feeling?

Petal - you better?  Hope DH has been looking after you with lots of hot drinks and chicken soup!!

Lilly - and your DH too?

Starr -  are you drinking loads?  Hope that will help with the headaches.  I think quite a few ladies suffer from them during down regging.... Not fair and not nice.  Hope they ease off.  Kitchen coming together??

Big fat smoochies to all.  

We are getting somewhere at last... have found a little house to rent which is incredibly boring to look at but very tidy, clean and warm.  We move in in a couple of weeks and then the fun will really start while we sort out all our stuff we have had in storage for 5 years...    Have found a couple of cars we like too so will make a decison on those in the next couple of days.  Think things are coming together.  

Will sign off for now (it's a roasting 27 deg outside and gotta make the most of it!)  and not sure when I'll be back on but will try to as soon as I can.  Pleased to hear it's starting to feel spring like over there!!

H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi guys,
Off for official test tomorrow, but   again for me. (Did test at home as I was sick of getting result on my own).

Obviously a bit upset this time, but will get over it as always.

Post again soon, once I have blood test results, but don't expect any good news
Jodi


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jodi - Sending lots of       .


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

jodi-god i am so so so  sorry to read your news


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning

Well I managed to stay awake until 12.30am to do my HCG shot, boy was I tired!!!  Thank goodness for An Officer and A Gentleman on TV!!!!!!

Feeling OK today, and have realised that the spotting I had is a lot less now, and sometimes no existent.  Off out soon to go and get the train tickets for the morning, one less thing to worry about.

This time tomorrow it should nearly all be over and done with!!!

Now for a few personals!!!!

Holly - Good to hear from you, I envy your nice hot weather, I love the heat, glad you have found a house, and  hopefully a car.... now you can find a job!!! (Only joking!!!)

Kelly - Has AF arrived in full flow yet or is she still messing you around?  Did you call the clinic?  I will text you tomorrow once EC is over with so you can update everyone.  Thanks Hun !!!!    

Julie - I use to hate it when people use to bring their babies into work, use to find it harder and harder each time.  Use to try and be busy in my work when they came in!       

Erica - How are you?  

Jo9 - Hows the stimming going?  When do you hope to go for EC?  

Sarahjj - How are you doing?

Shazia - Glad to hear things are getting better. Good luck for the remainder of your 2ww      

Starr - How is the down regging going?  I, thankfully, didn't get many headaches just so emotional and tired.     

Struthie - How are you doing?

Petal b - How are you?

Right gonna have to go as DH has just appeared, yup he has just got up.... lazy ******!!!       

Will catch you all later if not, Kelly will hopefully update you all tomorrow, and will hopefully be back on line tomorrow night depending on how i am feeling.

Take care 

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Jodi - so sorry       
I'm thinking of you.
  

Sarahjj


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

OK so who has been a dim wit!!     

Been to get my train tickets for tomorrow and tickets were £44.00 each, £88.00 in total, price I looked at yesterday on the internet was the total price!!!!  I felt so stupid


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jodi sweetpea am so sorry.  

    

Shazia


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Moomin-Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for e/c tomorrow hunny,I cant wait to get a text to say its gone well  promise to update all the lovely ladies as soon as I get your text                

Jodi-I am so sorry its a bfn hunny,really hope your ok,we are all here if you need us!!

Holly-great to hear from you and so glad that everything is starting to come together  I did another hpt yesterday and it was   so suppose its just the wicked witch messing me about!!    hope you get your cars sorted soon  

Shazia-glad you are all starting to feel better,when do you test hunny ?  

Huge hugs to everone else,will catch up in the week.

My af is really doing my head in,tried to call the clinic yesterday and today but it just went on to this stupic automatic response sytem  vv.annoying.

Apart from the bit of bright red blood on fri night I have only had a very small amount of brownish discharge and nothing else,really thought it was coming this morning cos I had bad cramps but still nothing  so I will call the clinic tomorrow.


kelly


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Jodsterrun - So sorry sweet pea 

Struthie - How is it going? 

Shazia - How are you? 

Holly - Great you have found somewhere nice to live 

Kellydallard - Naughty AF 
Here is an AF dance to help things along
               

Moomin05 - 18 follies, that is great!
  Good luck for e/c tomorrow  ​


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Sorry I haven't been around,I have been working this morning and I'm so tired,just got up after a 3 hour kip  

Lilly - thank you for asking,I'm doing ok what about you?

Katherine - good luck for tomorrow,hope all goes well

Jodie - I'm so sorry  

Shazia - not long till test day is it   

Holly - its lovely to hear from you,hope you get all settled soon 

Kelly - its so frustrating,this happened to me last month too 

As for me well nothing to report,been d/r for 5 days now and I'm just really tired,no headaches this time but then I am drinking so much water,can't get enough of it!
So just waiting for a/f now to move onto next stage.

Love to all xxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Jodi - So sorry to hear of your BFN.    Take some time out for pampering. Sending  you a hug hun.

Moomin - good luck for EC tomorrow.  I'm really glad that it's finally going ok, 18 follies is fantastic! 

Sorry for not doing any personals lately.  It's been a bit mad here recently.  The good news is that I've been approved to do my egg share in April so shouold start D/R'ing at the end of March.  The bad news is that my mum has been diagnosed with Breast cancer and I've been totally gutted.  She's going in for an op tomorrow so i'm really nervous for her.  It's so unfair as she's such a healthy person (far fitter than me), she does Pilates, Yoga and hiking...she's never smoked.  I just can't believe it


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Linds - Sorry to hear about your mum, sending lots of       for her for tomorrow and sending you lots of


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Playing catch up still, so sorry if I miss anyone or anything off.

Linds – great news about the egg share but so sorry to hear about your Mum  , fingers crossed for her op   xx

Hi Sarah –   looking forward to that coffee xx

Holly!!!!!!   – Hope MIL isn’t driving you nuts at the mo, and more importantly I hope your cycle sorts itself out for you for next month.  I couldn’t sleep on Friday night & nearly got out of bed to see if you were on line!  Then I must have fallen to sleep again….oops....must try and get on a bit later one night soon.  Great news about the house…27 deg, how wonderful xx

Hi Jodi – so sorry to hear about the BFN……hoping AF isn’t on the way, still thinking positively for you   xx

Hi Jo Jed –   hope you had a good weekend in Canberra xx

Hi Julie –   hope the coming week at the office isn’t too bad for you xx

Hi Erica – naughty colposcopy   make sure you give them a nudge this week.  VP was pretty pants on Saturday afternoon xx

Hi Moomin –      for your EC – will be thinking of you tomorrow xx

Hi Lilly – I hope DH is better now   xx

Hi Kelly –   glad the jab went OK, I hope AF sorts itself out for you xx

Hi Doods – how did things go?   xx

Hi Jilly (football's off the agenda today!   ), Starr, Struthie, Molly, KJ, Deb, Shazia xx

My scan went OK on Friday – still the 12 ‘good follies’ with 3 tiddlers following on behind which may or may not come to anything.
I’ve had real AF type pains since Friday night, which seemed to have gone this morning, but reoccurred this evening.  DH ended up calling the clinic earlier and spoke to the on-duty sister.  She then called some from fertility and phoned us back.  They said not to worry - I think they are only worried if you get really bad tummy ache or start vomiting (?), but we thought we'd better check just incase.  It’s better now, but still a little uncomfortable.
I’ve got a scan at 09:45 tomorrow, so will know about EC (hopefully) then.

24 starts in 20 mins….hurrah!!! 

Love ya
Jo
xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

GOOD LUCK FOR EC MOOMIN   

What a rollercoaster you've been on this past week!!!!!

I'm really glad you've finally made it to ec. I hope it goes well for you tomorrow. Well done on the follies - 18 WOW!!!!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all.

Looks like its been a busy week for you all!

Caroline - Belated birthday wishes.  I hope you had a fab day.

Lilly - loving your blue rose 

Jo - Good luck with the scan tomorrow.  Enjoy 24!

Linds -  to you. I am so very sorry this cycle didn't work out for you. Extra  for your mum. Life is so unfair. Fingers crossed they've caught it in time. I wish her a speedy recovery.

Jodi - I'm so very sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of 

Starr & Struthie -  Brilliant to see you both cycling again. Keeping everything crossed that this will be the one.   

Kelly - Naughty AF. She's such an evil  messing you about like this. I hope you get some answers from the clinic tomorrow.

Shazia - Corr! What a nightmare. I hope both you and Toby have recovered. So much for your relaxing fortnight. Good luck for testing   

Sarah - Hope the stimming is going ok. 

Erica & Julie  So very sorry to hear news of your redundancies. I really do hope you both find new and better jobs soon.

Jilly - I can't keep up with the football. Rugby is more my game. All I can say is WALES!

Holly - Glad to see you arrived safe and sound. I hope you find your dream house soon. 

JED - It's almost the 18th. Have fun in Thailand.   at your spider story.

Candy - I bet J had lots of fun with Caleb round at KJs! 

Catwoman - I hope the rest of your blood results come back fine. 

Doods - I hope ec went well for you last week. Good luck for et.   

 and  to all I've missed.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

to Caroline. I've just read back. So sorry sweatheart.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Just a bit of advice please, was up during the night with excrutiating stomach ache, my stomach was really bloated before I went to bed (and no hadn't eaten too much tea!!). Have still got a bit of diarrhea - mostly in the mornings and still bloated. Do you think this is a bug or something else? Do I need to be concerned do you think?

Worried Shazia xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home thsi way ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48505.0.html


----------

